# Lässt sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2016)

*Lässt sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?*

Hallo an alle,

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich auf ein x86 Tablet mit z.b. Atom X5 CPU auch Linux (Ubuntu/Mint) installieren lässt.
Von der reinen CPU-Architektur sollte es ja kein Problem sein, echtes Win10 läuft ja auch.
Ist nur die Frage, wie es mit Secureboot oder ähnlichen Hürden aussieht? Treiber findet man ja meistens noch irgendwie.

Am schönsten wäre natürlich ein Dualboot.

MFG. DKK007

Ein mögliches Gerät wäre z.B. dieses: TrekStor SurfTab duo W1 3G 10.1 32GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MountyMAX (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lässt sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?*

Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, manche haben ziemlich kastrierte UEFI. Mein HP Elite 1012 x2 hat relativ viele Einstellmöglichkeiten im UEFI (auch deaktivierung Secure Boot) ist aber halt nicht ganz günstig. Ansonsten sind Tablets kein Hexenwerk, sondern nur "gepresste" PCs ^^


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lässt sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?*

Wie viel Platz wird denn da eigentlich von Windows verbraucht? 
Schließlich sind 32 oder 64 GiB recht viel, aber für Windows ja doch recht knapp.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lässt sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?*

Ich fürchte das wirst du einfach ausprobieren müssen, das TrekStore Tablet ist ja nun auch nicht so verbreitet, da wird es schwierig Erfahrungswerte zu finden. 

Die Architektur sollte es können, die Frage ist wirklich nur wie das BIOS aussieht.


----------



## fotoman (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: LÃ¤sst sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?*

Auf meine Surface Pro 2 soll es wohl (gemäß Internet) gehen, auf dem Asus VivoTab Note 8 (nur 32 Bit UEIF ud 32 Bit Win 8.1) scheint es auch irgndwie ans Laufen zu bekommen sein, aber nicht wirklich stabil und erst recht nicht vollständig (außer, es hat sich daran mittlerweile noch etwas geändert):
slackware install on asus vivotab note 8 (m80ta) or other bay trail tablet. - Page 6

Hier hat das ganze wohl jemand auf einem HP Steam 7 versucht
Kann man Ubuntu auf Tablets mit Intel Prozessor installieren? › Vor der Installation und grundlegende Fragen › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de

und das hier für das TrekStor liest sich (beim Überfliegen) auch nicht so toll, wenn das Ziel nicht das Spielen mit der installation sondern Linux ansich ist:
http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/65706/ubuntu-installation-auf-windows-tablet-surftab.html

Was ich damit wollte, wüsste ich nicht. Auf Geräten wie dem neuen
GOLE GOLE1 5 inch 720 x 1280 Mini PC Windows 10 / Android 5.1-144 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
könnte sowas m.M.n. noch Sinn machen (einige USB-Ports, HDMI-Out, Lan), falls auch Touch funktioniert und man eine ressourcenschonende (!!!!) GUI findet, die sich problemlos per Touch bedienen lässt. Aber auf einem Gerät mit u.U. nur einem einzigen USB2-Port zum Laden und für Tastatur/Maus fehlen mir irgendwie die Anschlüsse. Meinen WLan-Wecker kann ich auch unter Win 8.1 laufen lassen und für ein Mediencenter braucht das Gerät selber nicht zwingend eine grafische Anzeige (-> RaspPi).

Was den Speicherplatz angeht, so ist das bei mir:

Surface Pro 2, 4GB Ram, 128GB SSD, Win 10 x64
SSD: 119,12 GB
Boot: 200 MB
Wiederherstellung: 800 MB (keine Ahnung, was Win10 da beim Update für einen Mist angelegt hat: 350MB+449MB)
Laufwerk C: 118,14 GB
frei: 87 GB
belegt: 31 GB (1,5 GB hiberfile, 1,4 GB pagefile, ca. 8-10 GB für Visual Studio und andere Programme)

Asus Vivotab Note 8, 2 GB Ram, 64GB eMMC, Win 8.1 x86:
SSD: 58,13 GB
Boot: 100 MB
Wiederherstellung: 900 MB (obwohl die eigentlich Wiederherstllungspartition gelöscht wurden, müsste man wohl mal neu installieren)
Laufwerk C: 57,15 GB
belegt: 16,4 GB (768 MB hiberfile, 1,5 GB pagefile, ca. 1 GB an Programmen)
davon frei  : 40,6 GB

Toshiba Encore 8, 1GB Ram, 16 GB eMMC, Win 8.1 x86
eMMC: 14,44 GB
Boot: 100 MB
Wiederherstellung: 3,86 GB
Laufwerk C: 10,47 GB
davon belegt: 5,91 GB (768 MB hiberfile, 1,5 GB pagefile, ca. 200 MB eigene Programme)
davon frei  : 4,56 GB

Keine Ahnung, was Toshiba auf den Schrott-Tablet alles an Windows abgespeckt hat. Arbeiten kann  man auf den Teil sowieso nicht. U.U. liegen auf dem ASUS auch noch irgendwo Installationsreste herum, welche die Systembereinigung nicht findet.

Dass es zum gleichen  Preis wie das TrekStor W1 aus China (teils mit Lieferung aus EU) auch Atom Z8300 Windows Tablets gibt (mit 4GB Ram und 64 GB eMMC) mit einem vollständigen Windows 8.1/10 x64) ist sicher bekannt. Einzig die deutsche Tastatur und vielecht noch der Support sehe ich da als Vorteil für ein TrekStor Tablet vom deutschen Händler.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lässt sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?*

Das Trekstore W1 hat auch ein richtiges Win10 Home 64 Bit drauf.

Wenn würde ich das Gerät auch gerne beim lokalen Händler (Cyberport) kaufen, um es vorher einfach mal in der Hand zu halten. Wird wohl aber eh erst nächstes Semester, vielleicht kommt bis dahin ja noch eins mit mehr Flashspeicher.

Edit: Die Ubuntu-Foren scheinen zumindest schon mal gute Anlaufstellen zu sein. 
Da werde ich wohl einfach warten, bis es eine laufende Ubuntuversion gibt.


----------



## denndenn312 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lässt sich auf ein X86-Tablet auch Linux aufspielen?*

Also auf dem Wintron soll es wohl gehen, über Umwege natürlich.
Es ist zwar eine ö64-Bit CPU verbaut, allerdings nur ein 32-Bit UEFI und damit kommt Linux nicht zurecht, dementsprechend muss das ganze angepasst werden.
Ich selber habe es allerdings noch nicht getestet ( ich habe ein Wintron 10.1).


----------

